# Contact people who have things for sale



## ROOKMOR (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm wondering if someone can help, I see stuff for sale on forum but I can't see away of contacting them saying I am interested. What do I do?? Thanks paul


----------



## avyi (Jan 9, 2012)

You need A) more posts (I think around 100) to be able to send a PM, or B) Be a TTOC member (web member works too) to be able to PM straight away.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

What are you after??


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
Hoggy.


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Paul, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a27333e6cf
> Hoggy.


£15 to be able to pm straight away? .. that is *ucking *ullshit


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

TT-REX said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> ...


Hi TT-REX, I don't make the TTF rules, just try to treat everyone the same.
Hoggy.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Easy way just go on the three word story and bump up that way, works for a few people


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT-REX said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> ...


Because we take more details than the forum does we are able to offer this as one of the many benefits of TTOC membership. It is not £15 to pm straight away .


----------



## London TT (Apr 2, 2012)

As a web member are you still able to take advantage of the members discounts - eg - A-Plan insurance/ Forge etc?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Yup - you get all club benefits, apart from the printed magazine


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT-REX said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Paul, Sorry but forum rules have changed recently & TTF members with low post count & not members of TTOC do not have PM or For Sale facilities...Join the TTOC to unlock the full site features...Only £15 to join as a Web member.
> ...


C'est la vie :wink:


----------



## ROOKMOR (Mar 27, 2012)

Many thanks guys for your help, did'nt mean to cause an issue with this. just wanted to know what i had to do.
thanks again 
paul


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> C'est la vie :wink:


 :lol:


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

Seems fair.. would rather that than run risk of scammers and fake adds from popping up as does happen.. creates more of a community i guess 

Just a community of ffin quick cars :twisted:


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

tomd1338 said:


> Just a community of ffin quick cars :twisted:


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Big Mark (Dec 7, 2011)

I too was wondering why I couldn't message anyone as am on the lookout for a white TT and have seen one posted on here a couple of months ago (so probably sold now) that I wanted to enquire about.

Have just paid my £15 so hopefully I can send PM's shortly.


----------



## Elite0777 (Jun 12, 2012)

I've joined he ttoc web but can contact in for sale section. Is there a delay in his feature being available?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Elite0777 said:


> I've joined he ttoc web but can contact in for sale section. Is there a delay in his feature being available?


Just add your signature banner and post in the TTOC section


----------

